# Crock pot bread.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

It make for a small loaf but without heating the whole kitchen.Basically your favorite loaf recipe but cook/baked in a crack pot .Just line the bottom with parchment paper or aluminum foil , your dough in low till it doubles in size then high till internal temp reaches 180*,presto done.1 hour for raising 1 hour for cooking more or less. 
I made a whole wheat honey rosemary herb loaf while watching TV.
3 cups whole wheat flour,1 pack of yeast,1 tbsp. sea salt, 3 tbsp. honey,1tbsp dry rosemary and enough water till dough forms and is not to sticky. This will give you a very dense type bread. You can make it with 1/2 white 1/2 whole wheat flour and 1/2 cup dry milk ,great for garlic rolls or plain.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I've done this with corn bread...grease the crock, & it comes out nice & crispy.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: Love this post, not only for the recipe, but also the laugh I got when I read this was for the CRACK pot....:kiss:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you have the lid on or off?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

hiwall said:


> Do you have the lid on or off?


Crack pots have usually flipped their lid, so I would say off. LOL


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

lazydaisy67 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: Love this post, not only for the recipe, but also the laugh I got when I read this was for the CRACK pot....:kiss:


Finally someone got it:2thumb:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

hiwall said:


> Do you have the lid on or off?


On but in between I had a kitchen towel to get the moisture.


----------

